# Ryobi String Trimmer starting issue?



## FLHX Storm

I know, I know, you get what you pay for. But I'm not about to pay $300+ for something that will sit in the garage most of the time unless it has more than a few different uses. 

I picked up a factory reconditioned Ryobi ZRRY26520 straight shaft string trimmer a couple of weeks back ($82 plus free shipping) and have yet to be able to get the thing started. I think I heard it chug once but that's about it. Every time I pull the spark plug it's usually saturated with fuel mix. It does appear to be getting plenty of spark but then I don't have the regular equipment to check so I pull the plug, attach it to the wire n ground it. Then pull the starter string and it does throw a spark. So I'm assuming it's getting adequate spark, fuel, and oxygen. I've tried every combination imaginable to get it started from following the instructions to giving just a few squeezes on the throttle, no throttle, n full to half to no choke. I've tried starting it with a self fabricated air filter and without. (it doesn't come with one) I've adjusted the mix screws from the regular setting to an eighth to a quarter turn out like I've read on some of the feedback comments but still nothing. I can't return the thing since I cut grooves in the H and L screws with a dremel to make it so I could adjust it instead of using that packman type tool. 

In the meantime I went to a local flea market and found an old homelite 25cc with a curved shaft that really looked bad n picked it up for $15. Dang thing runs like a champ! I put a brush head on it so I can go all the way to the dirt and take out some brush while I was at it. Still, I'd like to get the Ryobi running so I can do just basic trimming around the trees n stuff. 

Any ideas what I may be doing wrong? Once I get it running I can adjust the carb from there.


----------



## Walt41

Try a new plug, start at full throttle and full choke till it pops, then full throttle, no choke.


----------



## FLHX Storm

I'll give it a shot, but I won't be able to get into town for a few days yet. (I live out in the boonies) I'll post back here when I'm able to give it a try.


----------



## jughead500

if its a champion plug more than likely its bad.see if you can find a bosch or ngk.auto zone should have ngk.lowes should have bosch.


----------



## LegDeLimber

I gotta admit to being slack-jawed at seeing the trimmers with NO air filter.
just something like the old filter housing with a bit of screen in it
mesh pitch looks like common window screen.

yeah right, that's gonna work well on a motor running in a self stirred
environment of dirt and yard debris.
And the bungie start recoils make it a pain to gauge how weak 
the compression is getting , so it's tough to tell when the motor
is gonna not crank 
no matter what you do for proper starting "ritual"

Owing to the non-filtered intake and some quality control issues
If you're comfortable /proficient at starting and running maintaining
your other gas powered stuff.
if fuel is there and spark at right time, then I'm thinking 
check compression next...

Got an older Homelite that pops off pretty well now that I've 
replaced all fuel line and put on a new carb.
Compression is down, can't recall number, so it's getting a bit harder to get it lit and lossing some grunt and top speed.

When carb was new, not yet mounted
I soldered that hole in the choke plate closed and got rid of
the infernal punch bubble.
This step Removed a lot that additional added 
(concomitant from purge/primer bulb concept) 
nonsense of trying to figure out 
what to do with the choke settings and cranking procedure.

'fraid the price gouging on carb tools 
is just going to keep us cutting screw heads.
Sorta chaffs the backside to see a $1.89 grade tool (splined screws)
being priced at $30 now.
Damn things went from $3 & change to about $5
in the week and half it took me to get a order worked up
that justified shipping cost.


----------



## anlrolfe

I just posted about my RYOBI BC30 trimmer.... not too impressed with the product quality or customer support. I about fell over when I realized there was NO FILTER from the factory. I went out and got a replacement foam filter for a big Briggs lawn mower and cut it down. Check your fuel lines. Mine were all swollen up and cracking apart. This cutter is way to young to suffer this type of trouble. Curious what the issue was in yours to require the factory rebuild. Wonder if it could need a carb kit to replace crappy gaskets??? I think that the quality of rubber line and gasket materials must have been SUB STANDARD. I going to submit a report to CSPC(Consumer Safety Product Commission) . Fuel line and fuel cap leaks can lead to fire hazard.


----------



## FLHX Storm

So far, this is what I did:

I checked the numbers for the spark plug on both the homelite and ryobi. Both were champions, and both had the same numbers. So, I figured what the heck. I stuck the homelite champion into the ryobi and the ryobi champion into the homelite. The homelite ran on both it's old plug and the ryobi plug. The ryobi on the other hand isn't running on either. 

But considering the homelite plug was old, I might as well pick up 2 new plugs and be done with it. I did those e-12 whatever type plugs. Of course the homelite fired right up, but the ryobi had no results. 

Next step: I'm thinking it has to be the carburetor not doing something and since I'm not any good at rebuilding those things usually resulting in purchasing several rebuild kits, I figured I'd just skip that part of things and just order a new one and be done with it. So I went on Amazon and found the appropriate carburetor and at $21 with free shipping, I figured why not. So hopefully that takes care of the problem. (the rebuild kits are about $7 plus shipping) 

If it's not that then it's the ignition module isn't delivering the spark at the right time. Kind of like the timing in a car. But now I'm also wondering if I could cannibalize one to come up with the trimmer I want. (I really want the straight shaft) That is if the carburetor doesn't remedy the problem. Or maybe I should just use the ryobi for target practice n put it out of my misery! :msp_w00t: (after I try the carburetor)


----------



## TreePointer

Pull the air filter cover and put about a quarter teaspoon of fresh fuel in the carb and try to start it in standard run setting (no choke).

Does it fire and run for a little while?


----------



## LegDeLimber

On that strait shaft issue:
*sometimes* the powerheads aren't that difficult to swap around.

If You're inclined to tinker, you may find the shaft housings are common diameter.
the the drive cable end shape and distance from housing end are next questions
sometimes an inner cable can be swapped, just gotta watch the lengths and stickout.

The handles and how they may mount be different but sometimes a bit of careful drilling makes things work (watch the shavings and keep them controlled, cleaned out)

Throttle cables would also need to be considered, i.e. length, end shapes etc. 

Also, if the shaft housing length is sufficient (seems like the curved ones are often shorter)
you can straighten the curve and swap the gearhead for the cutter ends 
from the straight shaft and get boogieing again.
This does take a bit of forethought to not kink the tube.
Probably won't be able to make a dead strait tube from it again
but I personally find that I a bit of an angle to the head anyhow.
A handy stump or heavy block of wood and a bit of notching with saw
and bit of patient whacking with an arm sized limb** or something similar
and you'd be surprised at the results.
Work slowly and spread the blows over the entire curve
and just try for small amounts of shape change per blow
slowly working back and forth across the curve till it's reduced.
Trying to go all in one whack will kink it and then your shaft is trashed.
( **a metal hammer will get you dents and start the kinks, not good! )

Unless you've found a much more expensive unit or some odd production anomaly 
with a solid or hollow steel drive shaft,
The shaft units are typically just a metal tube with some sort of plastic sleeve pressed into it.
so a bit of change is possible.


----------



## FergusonTO35

I have a couple of junk Ryobis (redundant phrase) in my parts pile. Let me know if you need anything off of them. One is the older type with the gas tank on top, the other is the newer type with the tank on the bottom. Heck, you pay shipping and they're yours.


----------



## Walt41

Is the plug getting gas? I would not be afraid to shoot a burst of starting fluid in it and see what you bought, I have an old Troy Built here that came out of someones roadside trash that I use to trim the pond slopes at the water that has been left outside and generally abused for three years...every once in a while it has to be started on death spray, I just never get around to working on it and keep waiting for it to die but it does not.
If you get in a jamb on parts, post a picture of it. I'm more than sure I have a couple of those things somewhere that could be parts donors, might even have a running powerhead I could send along, as someone stated, they interchange pretty easily.


----------



## FLHX Storm

TreePointer said:


> Pull the air filter cover and put about a quarter teaspoon of fresh fuel in the carb and try to start it in standard run setting (no choke).
> 
> Does it fire and run for a little while?



I went ahead and did as you suggested, and I'll be damned, it chugged after about the sixteenth pull. Another 4 pulls and it chugged again. Those chugs were encouraging so I kept pulling and finally it kept running. That was all I needed to adjust the carburetor. I did that and she fired fine. A few hours later I had to try it kind of cold. It started but with trouble. So I waited for the following day for a true cold start. It was a no go. But I did think, I could see putting in a bit of fuel in the carb if I needed to use the thing. 

I did see the new carb was due to arrive the next day (today) so I figured instead of messing with the carb, I'd just wait. 

Whe new carb arrived and I had to install it right away. Though it was a little different it mocked up fine. Gave a few squeezes to get fuel into the bulb n counted off 8 pushes on the bulb. Full throttle, n ONE pull, it fired and ran. I let go of the throttle and it died. No Problem! I adjusted the high and low mix as well as the idle. So I do believe I'm good to go! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## FLHX Storm

And for all of those who offered advice, offered their pieces, and offered their parts, I thank all y'all. It has been greatly appreciated. 

I did over the span of time try the starting (death) fluid and it didn't so much as give me a chug. But I do believe that I took a bit of information from each post and that gave me what I needed to get this thing running. I will keep y'all in mind if I should run into another problem.

AND as for those with the information on combining the the two, well, I will surely keep those tips in mind should it become necessary to to Frankenstein the two to make one. One never knows what they might accomplish if they won't at least try, So you can bet if it becomes necessary I will give it a try n make it work. :msp_w00t:

Reps given to all! (after I get this posted) 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## FLHX Storm

Walt41 said:


> .


 I owe you one Rep! Seems I need to pass some more around before I can give you some dang it! :msp_sad:


----------



## ncpete

I have a 17 year old Ryobi 720r, with the 31cc motor. Recently replaced the fuel lines and purge bulb. Using normal start procedures, it started right up, and I have run it for several hours since, using the straight and curved shaft trimmer heads, the 720r Vacuum/blower attachment, 10" pruner attachment, and the brush cutter. Never a problem starting cold, though occasionally it gets dodgy when starting hot, but only if I have let it sit for 10 minutes, like when I am taking a break. If I am just switching attachments, it will start right back up. 
What I have found works on some hard to start tools is the following: 
1. with everything switched OFF and no choke, I pull the starter 10 times
2. then switch on, again, no choke, no throttle, pull the starter 3 times. During one of those three times, it will pop, and next one it fires right up.

Of course, this works on every tool I have, except for the Weedeater Hedgetrimmer GHT180 I was recently given, told "if you can make it run, you can have it"


----------



## TreePointer

_FLHX Storm_, Good job in getting it working!


----------



## Jeff Lary

TreePointer said:


> Pull the air filter cover and put about a quarter teaspoon of fresh fuel in the carb and try to start it in standard run setting (no choke).
> 
> Does it fire and run for a little while?



I am with him you gotta fule issue it bet.


----------



## LegDeLimber

FLHX, just look out for When you find yourself lurking the saw threads as much as the wood threads
then grumbling about E-gas and modifying the muffler on that weedbeater!

Carb, fuel lines or hard starting troubles etc will help get that dislike of ethanol-gas going.

If you're not already a reader of the saw forum, look around for fuel and carburetor threads
and you'll pick up some helpfull tips.
the basic carb , fuel line gas cap kind of stuff is just as applicable to our trimmers too!

Check the best trimmer string thread next and go Enjoy your trimmer!


----------



## FergusonTO35

Fuel stabilizer is your friend. I won't put any fuel in my machinery without it, 2 or 4 cycle.


----------



## Jeff Lary

Jeff Lary said:


> I am with him you gotta fule issue it bet.



Fuel ( sorry )


----------



## FLHX Storm

LegDeLimber said:


> FLHX, just look out for When you find yourself lurking the saw threads as much as the wood threads
> then grumbling about E-gas and modifying the muffler on that weedbeater!
> 
> Carb, fuel lines or hard starting troubles etc will help get that dislike of ethanol-gas going.
> 
> If you're not already a reader of the saw forum, look around for fuel and carburetor threads
> and you'll pick up some helpfull tips.
> the basic carb , fuel line gas cap kind of stuff is just as applicable to our trimmers too!
> 
> Check the best trimmer string thread next and go Enjoy your trimmer!



Well, I already have a presence on the Firewood Forum where I read about using the higher octane fuel as well as the NON ethanol fuel for my chainsaws. My chainsaws have appreciated the change in fuel used. I figured since the mix was virtually the same, I have been using the chainsaw mix in the trimmers. 

N BTW, the BEST Trimmer is a Scythe. No fuel issues to be concerned about, just keep it sharp and occasionally peening.


----------

